# Help with sidewall date codes



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Hi All. Would be very grateful for your help on interpreting the codes on my tyre sidewalls to determine date. They are Michelin XC Camping tyres, and having looked online at details of the coding system, I can't work out whether I'm looking at the right thing. The two codes that seem to be relevant are:

E2 0003600
e2 00 03601-S

My motorhome is a Knaus Sun-ti 650MF on a 57 plate. Are these the right codes to be looking at, and do they suggest that the tyres are significantly older than the motorhome??

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.kouki.co.uk/utilities/visual-tyre-size-calculator

the date code is normally 4 digits and the first 2 are the week no and the second is the year

=3611= week 36 2011 simples


----------



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Thanks loddy - this is what's perplexing me. I know that the tyres haven't been changed since the vehicle was new in 2007, so they can't be 2011 manufactured. So this would suggest I'm looking at the wrong code possibly? However, I can't see any other code on the tyre that looks like it falls in the date range I would expect - i.e. sometime in the years leading up to 2007.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hi

This link shows it in a different way.

http://www.tyresafe.org/images/tyre-safety-guide/motorhome-leaflet.pdf

I hope it is of some use.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Info here.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

timontrak said:


> Thanks loddy - this is what's perplexing me. I know that the tyres haven't been changed since the vehicle was new in 2007, so they can't be 2011 manufactured. So this would suggest I'm looking at the wrong code possibly? However, I can't see any other code on the tyre that looks like it falls in the date range I would expect - i.e. sometime in the years leading up to 2007.
> 
> Cheers - Tim


The date code is only on one side of the tyre, they should be fitted so that it is the outside, they rarely are unless they are asymetric tyres that have the outer wall marked to show which way they should face.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

All my 5 tyres show the standard wwyy code on the sidewall but 2 of them show it only on the inside, or to put that more correctly, those 2 tyres have been fitted with the code on the inside. So, not all tyres have it showing both sides.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> All my 5 tyres show the standard wwyy code on the sidewall but 2 of them show it only on the inside, or to put that more correctly, those 2 tyres have been fitted with the code on the inside. So, not all tyres have it showing both sides.


As far as I was a ware, it is only on one side, but can't see it matters as long as it is there.
I was told by a very reputable tyre business owner, that it should be located on the outside and near to the valve!
But if anything like ours, it will be nowhere near to the valve and probably on the inside!

I think anybody having new tyres fitted, should or could, specify that the code to be located near to the valve :idea:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The XC Campers were supersceded in 06/07 by Michelin Agilis Campers :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

EJB said:


> The XC Campers were supersceded in 06/07 by Michelin Agilis Campers :wink:


And they have a much better ride, much quieter, but a softer compound, therefore they do wear quicker!
I also understand a shorter stopping distance and better grip  
Oh, and the sidewalls don't crack like the previous XC.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have XC campers dated 03/08 ??


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 2007 moho with XC campers I believe the manufacturing date is referred to in the little "box" to the right of another little "box" which has the letters MKM.
Mine says 4006 which I think is the 40th week of 2006 which makes sense as the base vehicle first registered in Germany before going to the burstner factory is Dec 2006.And before anyone remarks , yes I know they probably need changing but no sign of cracks and loads of tread left after 26000mls.Not yet decided on best tyre to replace with yet.
Ray


----------

